# German nouns with two or more forms



## gaer

This could be an interesting thread, if we can stay on topic. What I would like to do here is to limit our discussion to nouns that have more than one plural and/or more than one gender.

This is continuing from HERE:

Gaer

Edit: We could briefly mention the two (or more) forms of nouns we started talking about. I'll start of with "Band", which I think is close to the worst problem noun in German. 

Adding to what Who and Jens have already said…

der Band, die Bände (used for things like encyclopedia, I think)
das Band, die Bänder (I think one English word would be "ribbon")
das Band, die Bande (I think this has to do with groups, but Jens explained it better)
die Band, die Bands (probably from English, used for things such as musical groups)

Sorry: I accidentally double-posted and just saw my mistake…


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

gaer said:
			
		

> Edit: We could briefly mention the two (or more) forms of nouns we started talking about. I'll start of with "Band", which I think is close to the worst problem noun in German.
> 
> Adding to what Who and Jens have already said…
> 
> der Band, die Bände (used for things like encyclopedia, I think)
> das Band, die Bänder (I think one English word would be "ribbon")
> das Band, die Bande (I think this has to do with groups, but Jens explained it better)
> die Band, die Bands (probably from English, used for things such as musical groups)
> 
> Gaer


 
 Ach du meine Güte! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass dieses Wort so kompliziert ist! Ich benutze halt nur "die Band".

Andere Wörter, die mir grad einfallen:

das Wort, die Wörter
das Wort, die Worte

Angeblich soll "Wörter" mehr die linguistische Bedeutung von "Wort" behandeln, also eine Gruppe von Buchstaben, die eine Bedeutung haben. 
"Worte" soll mehr die abstrakte Bedeutung von "Wort" behandeln. Z.B. "jemandes Worte", wie "Jesus Worte", usw.

Das ist zumindest, was ich gelesen habe; mal schauen, was die Muttersprachler meinen.


Ich hab auch ein anderes Wort: "Teil". 

der Teil, die Teile
das Teil, die Teile

Meine deutsche Gastschwester hat mir empfohlen, dass ich immer, wenn ich Zweifel daran habe, an "das Teilchen" denken muss. Was "das Teilchen" entspricht, soll "das Teil" sein, sonst muss es "der Teil" heißen. 

Was denkt ihr darüber?

Tschüss!


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Edit: We could briefly mention the two (or more) forms of nouns we started talking about. I'll start of with "Band", which I think is close to the worst problem noun in German.
> 
> Adding to what Who and Jens have already said…
> 
> der Band, die Bände (used for things like encyclopedia, I think)
> das Band, die Bänder (I think one English word would be "ribbon")
> das Band, die Bande (I think this has to do with groups, but Jens explained it better)
> die Band, die Bands (probably from English, used for things such as musical groups)
> 
> Gaer


 
You're right Gaer, 
just precising it a bit:

a) der Band, die Bände
----> Parts of a piece of work, usually books.
z.B. die Enzyklopädie besteht aus 12 Bänden

b) das Band, die Bänder
----> die "normale" Bedeutung, also ribbon, tape, binding, strap, strip, etc.
z.B. Du mußt die Bänder an der Tür befestigen. Schnürbänder.

c) das Band, die Bande
----> gehört zu b, wird aber im poetischen Sinne gebraucht und beschreibt eine enge Beziehung (eine "_Bind_ung") zweier oder mehrerer Personen zueinander
z.B. die Bande der Freundschaft, die Bande der Liebe
"das Band" ist hier normalerweise bedeutungsgleich mit "der Bund, die Bunde".
"Bund" wiederum hat aber auch einen weiteren Plural, nämlich: "Bünde", und dann bedeutet es:
----> trusses, waistbands

außerdem gehört zu c): 
die Bande, pl: die Banden
----> die Clique, die Gang

womit wir zu d) kommen:
d) die Band, die Bands
----> the band, die Musikgruppe


Ohje, "Band" ist wirklich verwirrend... 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ach du meine Güte! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass dieses Wort so kompliziert ist! Ich benutze halt nur "die Band".
> 
> Andere Wörter, die mir grad einfallen:
> 
> das Wort, die Wörter
> das Wort, die Worte
> 
> Angeblich soll "Wörter" mehr die linguistische Bedeutung von "Wort" behandeln, also eine Gruppe von Buchstaben, die eine Bedeutung haben.
> "Worte" soll mehr die abstrakte Bedeutung von "Wort" behandeln. Z.B. "jemandes Worte", wie "Jesus Worte", usw.
> 
> Das ist zumindest, was ich gelesen habe; mal schauen, was die Muttersprachler meinen.
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch ein anderes Wort: "Teil".
> 
> der Teil, die Teile
> das Teil, die Teile
> 
> Meine deutsche Gastschwester hat mir empfohlen, dass ich immer, wenn ich Zweifel daran habe, an "das Teilchen" denken muss. Was "das Teilchen" entspricht, soll "das Teil" sein, sonst muss es "der Teil" heißen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber?
> 
> Tschüss!


 


"Teilchen" ist das _Deminutiv_, also die Verkleinerungsform sowohl von "das Teil", als auch von "der Teil".
Deine Gastschwester hat aber insofern Recht, als daß von "der Teil" eigentlich nur selten eine Verkleinerungsform gebildet wird.

"der Teil" beschreibt ein Stück von einem Ganzen, also z.B.: 
"der rechte Teil des Hauses"
"der größte Teil des Gartens ist das Erdbeerbeet".

"das Teil" ist fast Deckungsgleich mit "Ding" oder "Stück", es bezieht sich meist einfach auf einen Gegenstand, z.B.:
"Dieses Teil (= Kleidungsstück, Schmuckstück, Kuchenstückchen) gefällt mir gut"
"Hast Du das große Teil (= Gegenstand) aus dem Schrank geholt?"


----------



## MrMagoo

Aus dem alten Beitrag:


das *Wort*

a) die _Worte_
-----> Worte im Zusammenhang, Rede 
z.B. "nicht viele Worte machen" => wenig sagen
"Seine Worte gingen mir zu Herzen" => Seine Rede war ergreifend.

b) die _Wörter_
-----> Viele, einzelne, Wörter ohne Zusammenhang
z.B. "Maskuline und feminine Wörter"
=> Deshalb heißt es auch "Wörterbuch", nicht "Wortebuch"!


ebenso: das *Ding*

a) die _Dinge_
-----> irgendwie zusammengehörige Eigenschaften, also "Ding" im übertragenen Sinn
z.B. "Dinge, die ich an ihr mag"

b) die _Dinger_
------> konkrete Gegenstände, Teile
z.B. "Diese Backformen sind aber komische Dinger"


das *Tuch*

a) die _Tücher_
-----> einzelne Tücher
z.B. "Gib mir mal bitte zwei Taschentücher!"

b) die _Tuche_
-----> Stoffarten
z.B. "Wir verkaufen nur die edelsten orientalischen Tuche"


----------



## elroy

Dazu noch:

der Bulle (bull)
die Bulle (papal bull)

der Erbe (heir) [pl. die Erben]
das Erbe (inheritance, heritage) [pl. die Erbschaften]

der Flur (entrance-hall, passage) [pl. die Flure]
die FLur (fields, plain) [pl. die Fluren]

der Gehalt (content, capacity) [pl. die Gehalte]
das Gehalt (salary) [pl. die Gehälter]

der Heide (heathen)
die Heide (heath)

der Hut (hat)
die Hut (projection)

der Junge (boy)
das Junge (cub, young [of an animal])

der Kiefer (jaw) [pl. die Kiefer]
die Kiefer (pine tree) [pl. die Kiefern]

der Korn (grain alcohol) [pl. (zwei) Korn]
das Korn (seed, grain) [pl. Körner]

der Kunde (customer)
die Kunde (news, tidings)

der Laster (truck)
das Laster (vice, depravity)

der Leiter (director, leader) [pl. die Leiter]
die Leiter (ladder) [pl. die Leitern]

der Mangel (lack) [pl. die Mängel]
die Mangel (mangle) [pl. die Mangeln]

die Mark (currency)
das Mark (bone marrow)

die Maß (liter of beer) [pl. (zwei) Maß]
das Maß (measure) [pl. die Maße]

der Mast (ship's mast)
die Mast (fattening up of animals)

der Mensch (human being) [pl. Menschen]
das Mensch (slut) [pl. Menscher]

der Messer (gauge)
das Messer (knife)

der Militär (military man)
das Militär (the militay, armed services)

der Moment (moment)
das Moment (decisive factor)

der Pack (package, bundle)
das Pack (mob, rabble)

der Quark (curd cheese, nonsense)
das Quark (quark [physics])

der Riese (giant)
die Riese (timber slide)

der Schild (shield) [pl. die Schilde]
das Schild (signboard) [pl. die Schilder]

der See (lake)
die See (sea, ocean)

die Steuer (tax) [pl. die Steuern]
das Steuer (rudder, helm) [pl. die Steuer)

der Stift (peg)
das Stift (old-age home)

der Tau (dew)
das Tau (rope, cable)

der Tor (fool) [pl. die Toren]
das Tor (gate, goal [in games]) [pl. die Tore]

der Verdienst (earnings, profit)
das Verdienst (merit, service)

die Wehr (weapon) [pl. die Wehren]
das Wehr (dam) [pl. Wehre]


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> You're right Gaer,
> just precising it a bit:


 
I don't THINK you can use "precise" as a verb, although you may know a word I don't. I vote we add it, if it does not exist, because it certainly is economical. 

Great job! The strange thing is that most of these same meanings are roughly the same in English.

We have "band" that is used like "strip". This is very close to Bänder.

Then we have "band", meaning group. Think of Sherlock Holme in "The Adventure of the Speckled Band", which is transalted as "Das gesprenkelte Band".

Of course we have "marching band".

In addition, there is yet another unusual meaning:

a sequence, series, or scale between limits <a wide _range_ of patterns

This is why I know all these meanings in German. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Dazu noch:
> […]


Good list, although I wish we could describe each one and study some examples. I will never remember all the new ones, although I am familiar with some.

I NEVER saw "das Junge" before. I'm not sure, but I don't believe I've ever seen this word.

I think it's important to add a bit more information. For instance, it's not enough to know that der Bulle and die Bulle both form the plural "Bullen", because "der Bulle" is one of those nouns we've talked about that always adds "n" except in nominative singular, and it's worth knowing that das Junge add "n" in dative and genitive singular.

Same with Erbe:

der Erbe; -n, -n _jmd., der eine Erbschaft erwarten kann oder erhält_: 

der Heide, der Kunde, der Mensch, der Riese, der Tor, same thing, always adding "n" or "en". This is at least a help. Also, it helps to remember that "der See", which also add "n" in plural, is NOT such a noun.

ANY clue or pattern at least assists.

By the way, if you know all these, I'm jealous, because I only knew perhaps half of them and could not keep them straight in writing without looking them up. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Good list, although I wish we could describe each one and study some examples. I will never remember all the new ones, although I am familiar with some.
> 
> I NEVER saw "das Junge" before. I'm not sure, but I don't believe I've ever seen this word.
> 
> I think it's important to add a bit more information. For instance, it's not enough to know that der Bulle and die Bulle both form the plural "Bullen", because "der Bulle" is one of those nouns we've talked about that always adds "n" except in nominative singular, and it's worth knowing that das Junge add "n" in dative and genitive singular.
> 
> Same with Erbe:
> 
> der Erbe; -n, -n _jmd., der eine Erbschaft erwarten kann oder erhält_:
> 
> der Heide, der Kunde, der Mensch, der Riese, der Tor, same thing, always adding "n" or "en". This is at least a help. Also, it helps to remember that "der See", which also add "n" in plural, is NOT such a noun.
> 
> ANY clue or pattern at least assists.
> 
> By the way, if you know all these, I'm jealous, because I only knew perhaps half of them and could not keep them straight in writing without looking them up.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich kannte einige davon, aber keineswegs alle.  Ich habe dafür in einem Grammatikbuch nachgeschlagen. (Wie du siehst, stehen die Wörter in alphabetischer Reihenfolge.)

Was die Ergänzungen angeht, stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.  Leider wäre dies aber ziemlich herausforderend, und außerdem kenne ich mich nicht überall aus.


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> der Bulle (bull)
> die Bulle (papal bull)


 
Ich hab' noch nie was von einer "päpstlichen Bulle" gehört (hab's aber nachgeschlagen) - man lernt nie aus... 



> der Erbe (heir) [pl. die Erben]
> das Erbe (inheritance, heritage) [pl. die Erbschaften]


 
"Erbschaften" is just a 'Behelfsplural', actually "Erbe" is a collective noun and doesn't have a plural.



> der Junge (boy)
> das Junge (cub, young [of an animal])


 
Gaer, this word is quite common when referring to youngs of an animal. The plural is "die Jungen".
The plural of "der Junge" is d"die Jungen" as well, but in colloquial use, especially in Northern Germany you also find "die Jungens".




> der Militär (military man)
> das Militär (the militay, armed services)
> 
> der Riese (giant)
> die Riese (timber slide)


 
I've never used or seen "Militär" to be a masculine noun meaning "military man"... Also, I don't know "die Riese"; ... interesting though.


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich hab' noch nie was von einer "päpstlichen Bulle" gehört (hab's aber nachgeschlagen) - man lernt nie aus...
> 
> 
> 
> "Erbschaften" is just a 'Behelfsplural', actually "Erbe" is a collective noun and doesn't have a plural.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaer, this word is quite common when referring to youngs of an animal. The plural is "die Jungen".
> The plural of "der Junge" is d"die Jungen" as well, but in colloquial use, especially in Northern Germany you also find "die Jungens".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used or seen "Militär" to be a masculine noun meaning "military man"... Also, I don't know "die Riese"; ... interesting though.


 
Hm...könnte mein Buch übertrieben haben?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Hm...könnte mein Buch übertrieben haben?



Ja, das denke ich. In einigen Sachen ist es sehr sehr informativ, aber ich stimme hier Jens voll und ganz zu. Menschen sind oft schlauer als Bücher, nicht wahr? (Ich erinnere dich bloß an die Vorschläge aus meinen Wörterbüchern)


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Gaer, this word is quite common when referring to youngs of an animal. The plural is "die Jungen".
> The plural of "der Junge" is d"die Jungen" as well, but in colloquial use, especially in Northern Germany you also find "die Jungens".



I know people say "Jungens" for "guys, but I've never heard it yet. I say "Jungs" or "Jung' ", because I either often drop the plural ending -en or say -n instead.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Gaer, this word is quite common when referring to youngs of an animal. The plural is "die Jungen".


Jens, it's likely I HAVE seen this word without even thinking about it, since it is the same as "der Junge" in plural as well as in genitive and dative singular. Plus, if you read "Jungen", referring to young animals, you would not give the gender a though.


> The plural of "der Junge" is "die Jungen" as well, but in colloquial use, especially in Northern Germany you also find "die Jungens".


Again, this is a case of formal vs. informal usage, I think. I've seen "Jungs" quite often.

Google shows "Jungs" used about ten times as often as "Jungens", so I'm guessing that "Jungs" is used throughout the country. Possible? 

Gaer




I've never used or seen "Militär" to be a masculine noun meaning "military man"... Also, I don't know "die Riese"; ... interesting though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Again, this is a case of formal vs. informal usage, I think. I've seen "Jungs" quite often.
> 
> Google shows "Jungs" used about ten times as often as "Jungens", so I'm guessing that "Jungs" is used throughout the country. Possible?
> 
> Gaer


 
So many plural forms.. I just forgot to mention "Jungs"; confusion... *lol* 

Here we go again:
The actual plural form is "Jungen", in addition, we also have "Jungs" - which is very common, too.
"Jungens" is a double plural form that is very popular esp. in Northern Germany.

-MrMagoo


----------



## Scylla

elroy said:
			
		

> der Mensch (human being) [pl. Menschen]
> das Mensch (slut) [pl. Menscher]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hat das jemand schon mal gehört? Einige von den anderen kann ich mir ja noch gerade so vorstellen, aber "das Mensch" habe ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Äußerst interessant.
> 
> Für noch mehr solcher Wörter: In der Grundschule haben wir sie als "Teekesselchen" gelernt. So ließe sich bestimmt noch mehr suchen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Scylla said:
			
		

> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der Mensch (human being) [pl. Menschen]
> das Mensch (slut) [pl. Menscher]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hat das jemand schon mal gehört? Einige von den anderen kann ich mir ja noch gerade so vorstellen, aber "das Mensch" habe ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Äußerst interessant.
> 
> Für noch mehr solcher Wörter: In der Grundschule haben wir sie als "Teekesselchen" gelernt. So ließe sich bestimmt noch mehr suchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "das Mensch" wird abwertend für _Frau_ gebraucht (nicht nur für 'slut'), es wird ab und an auch für 'Frau' allgemein verwendet.
> Der Plural "Menscher" ist allerdings sehr selten - ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ihn jemals tatsächlich gehört zu haben.
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Scylla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "das Mensch" wird abwertend für _Frau_ gebraucht (nicht nur für 'slut'), es wird ab und an auch für 'Frau' allgemein verwendet.
> Der Plural "Menscher" ist allerdings sehr selten - ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ihn jemals tatsächlich gehört zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann müsste ich mal dieses Buch nicht ganz  für bare Münze nehmen!  Na, zumindest sind demzufolge interessante Diskussionen entstanden!
Click to expand...


----------



## Scylla

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Scylla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "das Mensch" wird abwertend für _Frau_ gebraucht (nicht nur für 'slut'), es wird ab und an auch für 'Frau' allgemein verwendet.
> Der Plural "Menscher" ist allerdings sehr selten - ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ihn jemals tatsächlich gehört zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr aufschlussreich, danke. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Wort mehr als eingestaubt ist. Liegt wohl daran, dass gerade Beschimpfungen immer wieder neu erfunden werden.
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

Scylla said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr aufschlussreich, danke. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Wort mehr als eingestaubt ist. Liegt wohl daran, dass gerade Beschimpfungen immer wieder neu erfunden werden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unglaublich, aber wahr! Scroll mal nach unten: Männer, Menscher, Menschen
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

Scylla said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr aufschlussreich, danke. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Wort mehr als eingestaubt ist. Liegt wohl daran, dass gerade Beschimpfungen immer wieder neu erfunden werden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann schon sein.
> Umgangssprachlich wird übrigens zumindest in meiner Region noch häufig das sächliche Pronomen "es" (oder mit plattdeutschem Einfluß: "_et(te)_") verwendet, wenn man über eine (meist unverheiratete) Frau spricht.
> 
> "Gestern abend traf ich Maria, als ich in der Stadt unterwegs war, ette wollte ins Kino".
> 
> In diesen Fällen ist das allerdings nicht abwertend, sondern ganz allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Scylla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann schon sein.
> Umgangssprachlich wird übrigens zumindest in meiner Region noch häufig das sächliche Pronomen "es" (oder mit plattdeutschem Einfluß: "_et(te)_") verwendet, wenn man über eine (meist unverheiratete) Frau spricht.
> 
> "Gestern abend traf ich Maria, als ich in der Stadt unterwegs war, ette wollte ins Kino".
> 
> In diesen Fällen ist das allerdings nicht abwertend, sondern ganz allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich bin gerade nicht in Deutschland!    Ich würde das    nie im Leben verstehen.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich bin gerade nicht in Deutschland!  Ich würde das  nie im Leben verstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echt nicht? Hier hört man das dauernd - mußt mal einen Besuch ins Westfalenland wagen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Whodunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echt nicht? Hier hört man das dauernd - mußt mal einen Besuch ins Westfalenland wagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, dann kommst du aber nach Sachsen und hörst dir diesen sonderbare "r" an.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, dann kommst du aber nach Sachsen und hörst dir dieses sonderbare "r" an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat kenn ich doch schon - ich bin schon in Sachsen gewesen
> Daher sag ich ja: Es ist unglaublich, wie ihr das überhaupt sprechen könnt!
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Whodunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat kenn ich doch schon - ich bin schon in Sachsen gewesen
> Daher sag ich ja: Es ist unglaublich, wie ihr das überhaupt sprechen könnt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glaubst du,    mir liegt das bayerisch gerollte "r" besonders? Ich könnte es nie so schön aussprechen wie ein echter Bayer. Übrigens war ich noch nie im Westfalenland.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glaubst du,  mir liegt das bayerisch gerollte "r" besonders? Ich könnte es nie so schön aussprechen wie ein echter Bayer. Übrigens war ich noch nie im Westfalenland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sagte ja: Dann aber mal nichts wie hin!  Ist gar nicht so weit weg von Dir!
> 
> Übrigens: Glückwunsch zum 4.000 Forumbeitrag!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

Die älteren Generationen hier in Westfalen rollen ihr "r" auch, allerdings noch wieder anders als die Bayern...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja: Dann aber mal nichts wie hin!  Ist gar nicht so weit weg von Dir!



Haha, zumindest nicht so weit wie zu Elroy nach Hause.    Aber Ralfs Residenz ist viel näher.



> Übrigens: Glückwunsch zum 4.000 Forumbeitrag!!



Danke schon. Ich bin Artrella schon    auf den Fersen.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> So many plural forms.. I just forgot to mention "Jungs"; confusion... *lol*
> 
> Here we go again:
> The actual plural form is "Jungen", in addition, we also have "Jungs" - which is very common, too.
> "Jungens" is a double plural form that is very popular esp. in Northern Germany.
> 
> -MrMagoo


Well, who is "we"? 

I just listen, Jens. And then I watch. I can't tell you how often I THINK I have not seen a word before, then suddenly notice it after we have discussed it here. 

I'll bet I've seen "Jungens" without even thinking about it. You know that I rarely write and neve speak German, so anything that I read that is automatic doesn't "register" on a conscious level! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Die älteren Generationen hier in Westfalen rollen ihr "r" auch, allerdings noch wieder anders als die Bayern...


It's also interesting that I've heard rolled "r's" in German when listening to recordings of books. I always assumed this is done on purpose, to give a bit of "flavor" to an accent (give a feeling of a region) without making the words themselves differ from standard German in a way that would make it hard to understand. 

Now, do we consider a noun as having to forms if one version rolls the "r", and the other does not?  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Scylla,

Scylla,

I found this:

http://www.dwds.de/cgi-bin/portalL.pl?search=Mensch#3

Hat das jemand schon mal gehört? Einige von den anderen kann ich mir ja noch gerade so vorstellen, aber "das Mensch" habe ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Äußerst interessant. 

Für noch mehr solcher Wörter: In der Grundschule haben wir sie als "Teekesselchen" gelernt. So ließe sich bestimmt noch mehr suchen.[/QUOTE]

An interesting page:

Here

It seems to be either regional or old-fashioned. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I just listen, Jens. And then I watch. I can't tell you how often I THINK I have not seen a word before, then suddenly notice it after we have discussed it here.



  Das geht mir auch immer so.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> An interesting page:
> 
> Here



And this one? More interesting? I've never heard of Menschin, though.



> It seems to be either regional or old-fashioned.



I bet "regional", because Jens knows it, I don't.


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I bet "regional", because Jens knows it, I don't.


I know it as well  but yes, you are right, it IS regional. It (used to be) common in south Germany and Austria. "Das Mensch" was used for female farm workers in rural areas.  Their rooms were called "die Menscherkammer".

Today, you don't hear it anymore unless the speaker wants to make a reference to old Bavarian language use. (And he is prepared to explain it, because it is not widely known anymore ).

Axl


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> It seems to be either regional or old-fashioned.


Both, I'd say 

Axl


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, who is "we"?


 
'We' is the German native speakers *hehe* 




> I just listen, Jens. And then I watch. I can't tell you how often I THINK I have not seen a word before, then suddenly notice it after we have discussed it here.
> 
> I'll bet I've seen "Jungens" without even thinking about it. You know that I rarely write and neve speak German, so anything that I read that is automatic doesn't "register" on a conscious level!
> 
> Gaer


 
Oh, I know that - it's the same the other way around, and one's passive vocabulary is much bigger (can I say that here...?) than the active one, of course.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I bet "regional", because Jens knows it, I don't.


 

I only know "das Mensch" (never heard of "die Menschin"), but I agree with Axl, that it is old-fashioned, sort of.


----------



## MrMagoo

sohc4 said:
			
		

> I know it as well  but yes, you are right, it IS regional. It (used to be) common in south Germany and Austria. "Das Mensch" was used for female farm workers in rural areas. Their rooms were called "die Menscherkammer".
> 
> Today, you don't hear it anymore unless the speaker wants to make a reference to old Bavarian language use. (And he is prepared to explain it, because it is not widely known anymore ).
> 
> Axl


 

That's probably the same case with "das Frauenzimmer" - which was originally used to refer to a woman's room, and later on to refer to the woman herself.


----------

